# Mac Pro .. thoughts?



## rsk (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I was roaming around and I just can't believe my eyes.

Why would you change something intuitive into something that looks like a dust bin?

From:



To:



What are your thoughts?


----------



## earl (Jun 10, 2013)

Considering the older imac's had cooling issues.. I would say they have definitely addressed the issue, if not going a bit overboard.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 11, 2013)

earl said:


> Considering the older imac's had cooling issues.


These aren't the iMacs, their the Mac Pro's.

I wouldn't buy the new one. I like the old ones better.


----------



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> These aren't the iMacs, their the Mac Pro's.
> 
> I wouldn't buy the new one. I like the old ones better.


It was just a jk regarding designs..


----------



## rsk (Jun 11, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> These aren't the iMacs, their the Mac Pro's.
> 
> I wouldn't buy the new one. I like the old ones better.


The old design is really professional to be honest. This new one simply stinks. Looks more like some sort of gizmo/gadget 007 cr*p....

Ah well ...


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 11, 2013)

I like the brushed aluminum. Heck, I have the white iPhone 5 with beautiful brushed aluminum and a mbp with the same.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm, sweet, I need a new garbage can and it is really nice looking, would look great sitting on the floor next to my desk collecting garbage.  

_Ohh wait, that's supposed to be a computer?  _

_Yes, I totally want a something that looks like a garbage can on my desk, you know, that's what is cool now!_

No, just....no.  If I thought I didn't like Mac's before, now I am sure I do not like them.



I can see it now....

Friend walks in the room and sees the new Mac Pro sitting on my desk and says, *"That's a nice new Garbage Ca-- I mean Mac you have there!"*

Cheers!


----------



## happel (Jun 11, 2013)

Reminds me of the cube, which was a failure. This one will probably also not become a huge success. 'our most expandable Mac Pro yet', pfff, like people want to have 30 daisy-chained devices laying around their Mac Pros.


----------



## rsk (Jun 11, 2013)

This "device" is not even suitable for a professional work place.  Imagine 30x trash cans sitting on employees work stations....

What a scene!


----------



## jarland (Jun 11, 2013)

The design could be genius for cooling. Theoretically. I'd like the chance to test the theory... they should give me one.

Seriously though I'm pretty sure I'd cause it to overheat by mistaking it for a trash can.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 11, 2013)

jarland said:


> Seriously though I'm pretty sure I'd cause it to overheat by mistaking it for a trash can.


LOL   

I would probably do the same, ha!

Cheers!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 11, 2013)

Just think about what happens if this type of design takes off, especially in contrast to the extremely sharp lines of the Xbox and PS4. 

Who knows, could be a shift in the aesthetics of computing from boxes to cylinders.


----------



## acd (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting. So don't set the new design up on carpet or your airflow is eff'd. Nor should you set it up in a cabinet or rack since that'll restrict vertical airflow. That pretty much eliminates all my use cases. I like the old mac pro design with front-to-back airflow... like a normal case.


----------



## wdq (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the design is very unique and I'm impressed to see dual Xeons, a ton of memory, and dual GPUs all in that small of a form factor. 

The only real issue I have with it right now is the fact that this doesn't look quite as easy to upgrade, at least with traditional PC parts, when compared to the previous Mac Pro. 

I can't wait to see the type of upgrades that the Thunderbolt ports will allow. I also can't wait to see if these same upgrades will be made available to devices like the MacBook Air.


----------



## jarland (Jun 11, 2013)

wdq said:


> I think the design is very unique and I'm impressed to see dual Xeons, a ton of memory, and dual GPUs all in that small of a form factor.
> 
> The only real issue I have with it right now is the fact that this doesn't look quite as easy to upgrade, at least with traditional PC parts, when compared to the previous Mac Pro.
> 
> I can't wait to see the type of upgrades that the Thunderbolt ports will allow. I also can't wait to see if these same upgrades will be made available to devices like the MacBook Air.


You can get thunderbolt PCIe enclosures right now that pretty much allow whatever type of expansion you want. The Thunderbolt2 doubles the potential throughput so I'm interested to see some enclosures that take more than 1 card.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, they had to make something different, otherwise everyone would say it is just the same old boring computer. Now expect them to patent the round shape with electronics inside 

They should consider selling different skins for this thing. I can imagine an R2D2 skin would be fun


----------



## pcan (Jun 11, 2013)

This Mac Pro is basically the new high end Mac Mini: single processor, limited internal expansion capability, small and stylish case. This is a wise and logical choice for Apple; they abandoned the real "pro" market long time ago, and a business workstation would not have made any sense now.


----------



## bbb (Jun 11, 2013)

Say hello to what every PC will look like in two years.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 11, 2013)

I think it's stupid. I owned a Mac Pro two years ago. Only because I liked how it looked.

I sold that and haven't looked back, but I would never buy that overpriced trash bin


----------



## jarland (Jun 11, 2013)

pcan said:


> This Mac Pro is basically the new high end Mac Mini: single processor, limited internal expansion capability, small and stylish case. This is a wise and logical choice for Apple; they abandoned the real "pro" market long time ago, and a business workstation would not have made any sense now.


Thunderbolt 2 and an external PCIe enclosure is clearly their intended path for expansion. It's plenty capable for that, preferences of card location aside. As for processor, single E5 is nothing to shake a stick at and certainly not comparable to the Mac Mini. It's interesting for sure, but this isn't the desktop people mistake it for. Never was. The iMac is intended to be the Apple solution to the workstations people use in their homes for the function of "a little bit of everything." The Mac Pro was always intended to be used in high demand production environments. I think when Apple stopped making tower systems other than the Pro, it confused a lot of people. These things aren't meant to compete with what you build on newegg.

Someone who spends a huge amount of time in After Effects and could benefit from a lot of internal flash storage, dual GPU, and a CPU designed to handle high load and wants all this in one simple package could easily find this appealing. Speaking of which, 4 1/2 hours remaining on render in After Effects right now. I could find this appealing.....


----------



## pcan (Jun 11, 2013)

The new Mac Pro is obviously a nice computer. Price is not known yet, and I still hope that it will be realistic; but it misses some features that are standard in a typical production machine for office environements:

- it only has one processor socket; high-end and midrange workstations have two sockets.

- it has no way to internally mount mainstream or RAID storage.

- remote management features such as vPro or IPMI are not mentioned on the marketing materials, they may be missing.

- Apple still does not offer the on site warranty that is standard with any other workstation vendor.

External expansion capabilities are, not unsurprisingly, routed trough a bus that is mainly designed for portable computers. It is a perfect fit for the current Apple product portfolio, and for home office or personal studio requirements. But it is not the ideal production workstation.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it a suppository?


----------

